
Show HN: Axeptio, consent collection made GDPR compliant - slowmotarget
https://www.axeptio.eu
======
slowmotarget
Hello everyone,

A month after our french roll out, I come here to present you our last
product. It's called Axeptio and it's basically reCAPTCHA for user consent.

Backstory:

In november we were attending a conference about GDPR and we learned that opt-
in and personal data collection was about to change, a lot. It was pretty
obvious that no one except the GAFAs were to be ready on time and we saw it as
an opportunity to create a new niche. We came up with the idea of a "consent-
as-a-service" platform.

Technically, it's a iframe served upon HTTPS, displaying a form that follows
the guidelines of the regulation. When a user checks to give its consent, we
store the event and take it as the "proof". We don't know anything about the
user and just store the information of acceptation.

If you have any question please leave a message here!

